# PC not compatible after Android 10 update.



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2020)

I uninstalled PC nearly two weeks ago (was just playing until NH comes out), and after updating my Galaxy s10 to Android 10, PC wouldn't load.

The developer can't help because they said they haven't received any error reports, yet the google play store has a heap of people leaving reviews about it not working after the Android 10 update.

It is gone from the store now, and has in red text "This version is no longer compatible with your device".

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 24, 2020)

I had this problem awhile back. I just gave up on trying to install it.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I had this problem awhile back. I just gave up on trying to install it.



It's not even in the store for my device anymore.

I wish I never updated the phone.
Quite a few things no longer work.


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 26, 2020)

I have Android 10 and it works for me. I have an S10e.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> I have Android 10 and it works for me. I have an S10e.



I have the s10. 
It worked perfectly with Pie, then I (against my better judgement) updated to Android 10, and I could load the start, but then got an error and couldn't get into the game.

It even says in google play my device isn't compatible.

I emailed the developers and they couldn't help.

I was going so well too.

Edit. This is the message when accessing google play from chrome.







When I access google play from the app, PC isn't even there.


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 26, 2020)

That's really odd. There isn't much a different between the S10 and S10e. Power and OS-wise they're identical. Main differences are storage, size, battery, and camera.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

I hate my phone. LOL.
Nothing works anymore. Well the only two games I had installed anyway.

The best camera I ever had in a phone was my very old Nokia 6131


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2020)

PC was back in the google play store last night.

I was able to re-download it and restore my game.

I'm no longer bored and finally have a game until New Horizons comes out.


----------



## Ras (Jan 29, 2020)

That must be why PC had a small update last night.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2020)

Ras said:


> That must be why PC had a small update last night.



Support kept emailing me telling me it works with Android 10, but it didn't.

PC only appeared this morning in google play again, after three weeks of not being there.


----------

